# Transfer from TiVo HarDrive 2 PC w WinXPro ?



## miklb (Oct 25, 2003)

OK after 5 yrs, our Hughes SD-DVR40 started skipping & pixelating ...
we decided to upgrade to DirecTV HD HR-21 (don't ask) .

sitting here with the Maxtor ATA/133 CE HardDrive in hand ...
(actually, cabled in to a shop pc as a slave & not recognized by WinXP)

want to transfer my saved Lance Armstong pgms 2 a pc (then 2 DVD) .

am i barking up the wrong tree ?

can anyone offer any direction ?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I assume it was never hacked? Do you still have the actual SD-DVR40?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If the video is encrypted and you no longer have the original unit you may be SOL.
If you still have the original unit I have read about a hack that can decrypt the video directly on the Tivo so that it can be later accessed.


----------



## miklb (Oct 25, 2003)

thanks 4 your replies 

nope, never hacked it ... (can't quite figure wat hacking is*)

yup, still have the SD-DVR40 & a card (the installer discontinued the sub)

*TiVo always seemed a little smarter than me ... even with 18yrs hp3000
prgmmng experience ... so i need to put it back together & hack it ?

where to start ? is there a link to explain ?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's a general overview. Prepare for a good bit of reading if you're serious about it. It's not all that difficult once you get a grasp of the general concepts.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Ask, and you shall receive: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929
This link ^^^ is for the initial hack of the box... using the zipper

But, as far as the extraction of your shows, that topic is verboten here, so you'll have to get that info elsewhere.

_What? Did someone say DDB? Couldn't have... we're not supposed to talk about that, here._


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

My mistake, no prom mod needed.

Still you must hack the kernel, install the decrypter and then copy the files off

Its going to be a lot of work to do if the system wasn't already hacked. Perhaps it would be better to use the record to vcr option or just rerecord the shows. 

Heck it might even be faster to download the shows from torrents!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ciper said:


> Hmm... It looks as if the SD-DVR40 cannot run "external" software unless the prom is modified.


Ummm... I'm fairly certain that the ONLY dtivo that requires a prom hack is the D10 r10 (thanx, Finnstang... knew d10 wasn't right)

p.s. Yep... it's 2nd on the list of "supported tivos" on the zipper homepage


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> Ummm... I'm fairly certain that the ONLY dtivo that requires a prom hack is the D10


Did you mean R10?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ciper said:


> Hmm... It looks as if the SD-DVR40 cannot run "external" software unless the prom is modified.


I have 3 of these boxes hacked with no prom mod. Killhdinitrd works just fine.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

SD-DVR40 definitely does NOT need the PROM mod. Just zipper it to hack it.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry guys my mistake. It was only a guess based on some old forum posts.

However regarding the original encrypted shows, do a google search for s2_unscramble and click the first result 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=s2_unscramble&btnG=Google+Search

edit: Found a walkthrough that should be perfect http://www.dvrpedia.com/Unencrypt/Unscramble_Existing_Recordings


----------



## miklb (Oct 25, 2003)

thank you so much 4 your replies ... i see this will be quite a process ...
my plate is full !

love the DirectTV HD pix quality ... not tooo thrilled with the DVR Plus (HR21) .
as my FORTRAN/COBOL prgmmng mentor used to say;
"I don't want to learn a new editor !"

off 2 eBay for a usb-ethernet adapter ...

again, thanx 4 your time & guidance .


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

FORTRAN/COBOL programming? My commiserations.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey - I liked COBOL programming..... It was the first one I learned.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> Hey - I liked COBOL programming..... It was the first one I learned.


Have you seen a mental health professional about this condition? I'm not sure they've found a cure, but they must be able to do SOMETHING to help you.


----------

